# conceived with taking royal jelly



## hylokitty321

I am 26 and was TTC. i kept seeing BFN after BFN. I did go to see my doctor and they checked my hormone levels which were fine. She told me to come back in 4 months if I dont get pregnant and they will give me something to make me fertile. Anyway so I kind of stopped caring about becoming pregnant and being so stressed and planning etc. So i just went with the flow, I also started to eat healthier, cut out pop/frizzy drinks, ate less fast food, ate more salmon, veggies, drank more water. Around christmas time, one of my friends gave me 2 jars of royal jelly, not because i was trying to conceive but just because she said its really good for your health (i have low iron anemia) anyway so i started to take one spoon in the morning on an empty stomach and drank water right after. I did this from dec-jan. in february i got my BFP. The thing is I stopped caring about taking a test and all that, i wasnt even thinking about being pregnant. My period was about a day late, which was normal because sometimes it would be a few days late before AF showed up. The thing that made me take a test was, i was driving home from work and i felt a 3 second dizzy spell, i thought to myself wait a second, am i late? so i went to the drug mart, got a test, and it showed up positve. When trying to conceive, us women start to monitor every little thing, and we put so much stress on our bodies. If you just focus on being healthy, and relax and you dont test until a missed period, i think that really helps. I am also posting a picture of the royal jelly jar I used. 

For those of you who dont know what royal jelly is, it is basically jelly that the a bee eats when it becomes a queen bee, it makes you more fertile. It also helps with a lot of other problems. I am also posting a list I got with the jar.


I hope all of you ladies who are trying to conceive see your BFP soon!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 236









photo23.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 247


----------



## 2have4kids

Congratulations! Not only does it have lots of vitamins and amino acids but there's an x-component that's supposed to be good for fertility: this from Wiki
Royalactin
_"The component of royal jelly that causes a bee to develop into a queen appears to be a single protein that has been called royalactin. Jelly which had been rendered inactive by prolonged storage had a fresh addition of each of the components subject to decay and was fed to bees; only jelly laced with royalactin caused the larvae to become queens.[5] Royalactin also induces similar phenotypical change in the fruitfly (Drosophila melanogaster), *marked by increased body size and ovary development*."_

Whatever it takes I say! :thumbup:


----------



## RedButterfly

Where did your friend get it from?


----------



## MayJan

congrats and thx for sharing ur story with us..


----------



## Niki

nutrab.com is the website :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Niki said:


> nutrab.com is the website :)

Thankies :flower:


----------



## Briss

thanks for sharing very inspiring although my hubby and I have been taking royal jelly for 5 months now and no BFP yet. maybe it's because we are taking H&B brand rather than a more natural alternative. will try yours, indeed whatever it takes


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.


----------



## sunflower82

So where can we buy royal jelly.from can it be other brand jelly


----------



## Briss

2have4kids said:


> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.

totally, I think i have tried just about everything, well apart from apple cider vinegar :haha: 

are you taking royal jelly up to ovulation?


----------



## Briss

sunflower82 said:


> So where can we buy royal jelly.from can it be other brand jelly

I found it on amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Bee-Beautiful-Royal-Jelly-Honey/dp/B006VWJK84

I have been taking this one - https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=360&prodid=557&cid=297


----------



## hylokitty321

sunflower82 said:


> So where can we buy royal jelly.from can it be other brand jelly

well i live in canada and the person who gave it to me bought it from Kabul farms, which is a supermarket. '

here is the link online. It is $24.95 canadian dollars.

https://www.nutrab.com/p-10-bee-beautiful.aspx

also, i did not take any other supplements, only royal jelly on an empty stomach first thing in the morning, and drank water on top of it, right after. 

Also another thing i wanted to add is, i remember in september my period was about 2 weeks late, i went to the doctor and found out i had a 4 cm cyst in or on my ovary, i guess my egg quality was poor because of stress and diet etc. 
when i started to take the royal jelly, it really improved my egg quality. 

good luck to all of you ladies !


----------



## hylokitty321

.


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.
> 
> totally, I think i have tried just about everything, well apart from apple cider vinegar :haha:
> 
> are you taking royal jelly up to ovulation?Click to expand...

It helps to have a phd chemist husband, a bff nurse and a sbff nutritionist/naturopath/chinese med. I get alot of good suggestions.

All of these I take all month. Unless it says do not take during preg. We especially need lining support in later half of the month...many of these are great for supporting that.


Royal Jelly x 4000mg "Bee happy" brand
EPO x 3000mg Sisu brand, lining, cm and adrenal horm bal
MacaSure 4 tabs x 740 mg + our shakes ~1/2 tbsp each, adrenal hormone balance for her, high sperm count for him
folic acid x 4000 mcg, cell division, full cycle, cellular health
CoQ10 (Ubiquinol NOT ubiquinone) 800 mg "Natural Biology", decrease chance of m/c, egg health
EmergenC effervescence = 1000mg/day or more + a gazillion other vits B complex etc
baby asprin x 2/day (only while I'm on chlomid and it de-bungs the mucus)
Robitussin 3x 200mg/day debungs the mucus, helps lining (only while I'm on chlomid)
fish oil and when I get preg will switch to a fish oil high in DHA (for smart kids)
iron 5mg/day to carry oxygen to the womb (I put this in my shakes or else risk getting SUPER constipated...oh lordy help when this happens)
cd10-ovulation hot pack on belly in evenings (acupunturist recomm)
95% warm/hot drinks (other than my beloved am shakes) o-af (chinese med)
blah blah blah. Now we'll see if I'm broke and preggers or just plain broke :haha:


----------



## Niki

nutrab.com


----------



## Indi84

Just popping back in to this forum, I took royal jelly and bee pollen and while I know it's down to a huge variety of factors I believe these are so good for fertility!


----------



## itzjusme

Sorry I am a little late with asking but, do you take this everyday throughout your entire cycle?? I read somewhere it said not to take if pregnant or may become pregnant. Or was it just because it was a different kind?


----------



## Indi84

I took it everyday, I e-mailed a lady who produces a fresh mix of the bee products and she said that while she wasn't a doctor and always recommends checking with one, her clients (as sells a lot to people ttc) take it the whole way through (cycle and pregnancy) as did she herself. I stopped after a few weeks of bfp but mainly because fresh stuff doesn't taste great and I suffered horrendous morning sickness and couldn't get it down lol.


----------



## hira

congrats great news i had heard of royal jelly, but never knew how good it was, thanks for sharing pics, its true about women do not need to stress as this causes more pressure, when i stopped thinking about ttc i fell pregnant too.


----------



## lucidc

2have4kids said:


> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.

ACV is actually alkaline. It works wonders for severe acid reflux and heartburn and I speak from experience. The stuff is amazing however you are supposed to take Bragg's brand or a equilevant, not some cheap off brand. Research it before you knock it.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi,
I have been wanting to buy royal jelly, I have had some in capsules, but think they are not as effective as fresh. I think fresh needs to be kept cool? Is that only after opening or before. I would be traveling by plane and do not want it to go bad.
Thanks:flower:


----------



## Blueskydreams

Hello~ I have been taking royal jelly for 5 months now. No luck yet. Maybe this month =). I see you guys mentioned apple cigar vinegar too. It is an alkaline forming food. It has to do with the effect on the body, not the value of the food itself. I have also read elsewhere it is good for ttc but has many other benefits as well. Here is a list of alkalizing/acidifying foods if you are interested.

https://rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm


----------



## Briss

last couple of months I have been taking fresh bee pollen (one tea spoon a day) rather than royal jelly in capsules, I was hoping that organic fresh stuff would have better effect but it did not make a difference for us. it tastes like a mixture of honey and beeswax. I bought it abroad from bee farmers and packed it properly in my luggage. I was not allowed to take it on the plane in my hand luggage but it was all right

I could not buy fresh royal jelly, bee farmers told me it's difficult to farm and store and not many of them are doing it


----------



## Briss

btw, has anyone had a blood test to check their PH levels? I am not even sure it's possible but it would be good to know for sure if your blood has an acidic pH


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Briss, i have little pee strips that indicate ph. I got them with thisbottle of Genuine Health 'Greens' that we putin our shakes. If you eat lots of veggies too it can balace your ph. Most organic health food stores should have the strips.


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, thank you! that's great, I will check my nearest store


----------



## Gingersnaps

Briss said:


> last couple of months I have been taking fresh bee pollen (one tea spoon a day) rather than royal jelly in capsules, I was hoping that organic fresh stuff would have better effect but it did not make a difference for us. it tastes like a mixture of honey and beeswax. I bought it abroad from bee farmers and packed it properly in my luggage. I was not allowed to take it on the plane in my hand luggage but it was all right
> 
> I could not buy fresh royal jelly, bee farmers told me it's difficult to farm and store and not many of them are doing it

Thank you:flower:
I am traveling to Lithuania soon and bee keeping is popular there, I should be able to find some pollen.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Briss said:


> 2have4kids, thank you! that's great, I will check my nearest store

I actually bought some of these. Not sure why, they were in a pharmacy along with HCG, OV tests and menopause strips (bought but am afraid to try):wacko:

I have the PH strips but not used yet. I know acidic favors girls and alkaline boys, but is there a benefit to being balanced?


----------



## Briss

what is menopause strips? sounds scary&#8230;


----------



## 2have4kids

Gingersnaps said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> 2have4kids, thank you! that's great, I will check my nearest store
> 
> I actually bought some of these. Not sure why, they were in a pharmacy along with HCG, OV tests and menopause strips (bought but am afraid to try):wacko:
> 
> I have the PH strips but not used yet. I know acidic favors girls and alkaline boys, but is there a benefit to being balanced?Click to expand...

The thought behind not being too acidic is that an acidic state makes your body a better host to disease and cancer and hinders absorption of calcium etc. If you think you have acidosis you can take antioxidents to slow aging and eat more greens/use greens powder in your shakes etc to balance your ph. My skin always clears up when I use my greens powder and I usually feel like I have more energy. I don't really see any other changes but I don't think all changes are that apparent when you are just balancing your ph. It's probably long term health that it 

I even think my mom recommended acv for heart burn (myth):dohh:I found out my heart burn was due to taking antibiotics and when I take probiotics it gets rid of it altogether. I have a stash of probiotics on hand now and my hb usually goes away after popping one.


----------



## lucidc

Briss said:


> btw, has anyone had a blood test to check their PH levels? I am not even sure it's possible but it would be good to know for sure if your blood has an acidic pH

They sold PH tests in the health food store I used to go to. Not a blood test though (obviously lol) think its a saliva test.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Briss said:


> what is menopause strips? sounds scary

I agree have not tried it yet:wacko:

It was there with all the other tests, opks, hpts and the PH test. It looks to be a urine test as well but not sure what they are testing for, have not opened the box but did buy it!


----------



## Gingersnaps

2have4kids said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> 2have4kids, thank you! that's great, I will check my nearest store
> 
> I actually bought some of these. Not sure why, they were in a pharmacy along with HCG, OV tests and menopause strips (bought but am afraid to try):wacko:
> 
> I have the PH strips but not used yet. I know acidic favors girls and alkaline boys, but is there a benefit to being balanced?Click to expand...
> 
> The thought behind not being too acidic is that an acidic state makes your body a better host to disease and cancer and hinders absorption of calcium etc. If you think you have acidosis you can take antioxidents to slow aging and eat more greens/use greens powder in your shakes etc to balance your ph. My skin always clears up when I use my greens powder and I usually feel like I have more energy. I don't really see any other changes but I don't think all changes are that apparent when you are just balancing your ph. It's probably long term health that it helps.
> 
> At the bottom of this link they rate the acidity of foods. How did I ever think that apple cider vinegar was acidic?:haha: I even think my mom recommended it for heart burn! :dohh:I found out my heart burn was due to taking antibiotics and when I take probiotics it gets rid of it altogether. https://www.genuinehealth.com/skin/frontend/default/genhealth/pdf/ph_brochure_revised_en.pdfClick to expand...

Oh that is interesting, thanks! Well I have the test and will give it a go:flower: I bought all the types they had just out of curiosity. I planned one day near OV, to see if I was more acidic or alkaline....hehe


----------



## 2have4kids

Gingersnaps said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> what is menopause strips? sounds scary&#8230;
> 
> I agree have not tried it yet:wacko:
> 
> It was there with all the other tests, opks, hpts and the PH test. It looks to be a urine test as well but not sure what they are testing for, have not opened the box but did buy it!Click to expand...

Oh my, it's to test fsh. I didn't know there was chromotography for this too, thought only a blood test could test fsh. Well, I already know mine is high, they say fsh varies and is only as good as the highest score. So 1 month mine was 14 or 16, cant remember and the next is was 6. The fc discounted the 6 score and took the 16 (to my horror). I like the AMH test better, less variance in score and it doesn't matter which day you test, it'll always stay the same value whereas fsh depends on the day it was taken and the level of hormones running through your blood. Usually taken on day 3.
https://www.testcountry.com/products.html?product=1627


----------



## Gingersnaps

Ohhhh thanks! That is interesting! Will test on day three now I know what it is for:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Gingersnaps said:


> Ohhhh thanks! That is interesting! Will test on day three now I know what it is for:flower:

Don't take my word verbatim because it's the fsh blood test they typically do on day 3, the pee test? I have no idea how these work. I'd take it on a few different days to see what happens:haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

lucidc said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.
> 
> ACV is actually alkaline. It works wonders for severe acid reflux and heartburn and I speak from experience. The stuff is amazing however you are supposed to take Bragg's brand or a equilevant, not some cheap off brand. Research it before you knock it.Click to expand...

OK, I had to search this thread again. I've gone and edited my post with the genuine foods link, they list acv as alkaline 7.8 and this is impossible for a vinegar. They have it wrong so I've removed it from my post. I originally thought acv was acidic and it is. There's varying information on the web (mostly folklore) about it but I'm sitting here with heartburn after eating cucumbers that were soaked in braggs apple cider vinegar. My hubbie is a chemist and looked it up for me, it absolutely is acidic. It's main components are acetic and malic acids. We did the test, put the ph strip test into a bit of apple cider vinegar, it's completely acidic. It's typical ph read is 4.25-5
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_cider_vinegar

Unfortunately, if you don't get your info from a reputable source, you can 'research' quite a lot of incorrect, unfounded and highly misleading info about acv's 'amazing' properties but it all boils down to being a very basic acid, plain and simple. Here's an article that counters anecdotal folklore with proper scientific studies around acv: https://jdc325.wordpress.com/2007/09/24/apple-cider-vinegar/


----------



## kjb

2have4kids said:


> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.

The apple cider vinegar does lower your acidity.... vinegar is alkali not acidic. just thought this might be of help


----------



## Briss

I tested my acidity levels with two different strips: virginal one showed my level were normal (but I was using preseed at the time so it might not be totally accurate) but urine one was very acidic :( I am actually really surprised because most of what I eat is fruit /vegg + juices (I do them myself at home), I do not eat any processed foods, the only bad thing I eat is chocolate. I have a feeling that testing your urine may not be the most accurate way to check your ph balance. There is an interesting article here: https://www.webmd.com/diet/features/alkaline-diets-what-to-know

"You don't just have one pH level. For example, the stomach has a pH ranging from 1.35-3.5. It must be acidic to aid in digestion. However, blood must always be slightly alkaline, with a pH of 7.35 to 7.45.
The theory of the alkaline diet is that eating certain foods can help maintain the body's ideal pH balance to improve overall health. But the body maintains its pH balance regardless of diet.
For instance, your diet may affect the pH level of your urine. But what you eat does not determine your blood's pH level."


----------



## 2have4kids

lucidc said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.
> 
> ACV is actually alkaline. It works wonders for severe acid reflux and heartburn and I speak from experience. The stuff is amazing however you are supposed to take Bragg's brand or a equilevant, not some cheap off brand. Research it before you knock it.Click to expand...




kjb said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.
> 
> The apple cider vinegar does lower your acidity.... vinegar is alkali not acidic. just thought this might be of helpClick to expand...

*kjb* what you offer is called 'anecdotal'. You only post opinion, the same as the other lady who came on this thread simply to argue. When you can post a solid reference about this then we can have a discussion. Do you know what acv is made from? This would be a start of a helpful conversation.

*Briss* I think you're right in that your urine will vary but your diet seems to be one that should be alkaline. My urine gets more acidic as the day goes on too. And it changes after i've taken supplements too :shrug:


----------



## Briss

2have4kids said:


> lucidc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.
> 
> ACV is actually alkaline. It works wonders for severe acid reflux and heartburn and I speak from experience. The stuff is amazing however you are supposed to take Bragg's brand or a equilevant, not some cheap off brand. Research it before you knock it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Briss you're right, I think there are so many factors that go into it...we're on so many supplements right now that if we get preggers we're just gonna chalk it up to a miracle and work to keep it in my tummy for the 40 weeks it should be. But there's no harm in trying supplements that have some sort of scientific backing. That bunk about apple cider vinegar lowering your acidity tho...I have to laugh. It's got no evidence to help and vinegar is an extremely strong acid. There's a bit of broken logic in the works.Click to expand...
> 
> The apple cider vinegar does lower your acidity.... vinegar is alkali not acidic. just thought this might be of helpClick to expand...
> 
> *kjb* what you offer is called 'anecdotal'. You only post opinion, the same as the other lady who came on this thread simply to argue. When you can post a solid reference about this then we can have a discussion. Do you know what acv is made from? This would be a start of a helpful conversation.
> 
> *Briss* I think you're right in that your urine will vary but your diet seems to be one that should be alkaline. My urine gets more acidic as the day goes on too. And it changes after i've taken supplements too :shrug:Click to expand...

I might be a marketing tool that after taking this supplement your urine turns alkaline but whether this actually does anything for you I am still not sure


----------



## VP1228

I found some on amazon.com for 24.95


----------



## 2have4kids

Genuine Health couldn't come up with any studies to support their claims of AC vinegar being basic or studies where the health benefits are proven. 
This is the response from the rep:

"Hi --------, 

Thank you for your inquiry. Apple cider vinegar on its own is an acid formula. It&#8217;s main components are acetic and malic acids." 

-they went on to say that when consumed it turns into a base but that he wouldn't be able to explain how it magically turns into a base in your stomach. My husband had a good laugh at this. Chemistry is a pretty simple science, there's not much magic about it otherwise he'd of had to get a wand a long time ago to work as a professional in his lab.

It is indeed a marketing gimmick. They make a small fortune off of the promise that it will benefit your health and it's incredibly inexpensive to make. In general, acidic foods aren't good for us.

In the chemical breakdown is exactly the same as most other vinegars with a few % variation in the fermentation to add colour and flavour.


----------



## Yippie

2have4kids said:


> Genuine Health couldn't come up with any studies to support their claims of AC vinegar being basic or studies where the health benefits are proven.
> This is the response from the rep:
> 
> "Hi --------,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. Apple cider vinegar on its own is an acid formula. Its main components are acetic and malic acids."
> 
> -they went on to say that when consumed it turns into a base but that he wouldn't be able to explain how it magically turns into a base in your stomach. My husband had a good laugh at this. Chemistry is a pretty simple science, there's not much magic about it otherwise he'd of had to get a wand a long time ago to work as a professional in his lab.
> 
> It is indeed a marketing gimmick. They make a small fortune off of the promise that it will benefit your health and it's incredibly inexpensive to make. In general, acidic foods aren't good for us.
> 
> In the chemical breakdown is exactly the same as most other vinegars with a few % variation in the fermentation to add colour and flavour.

Right, Maybe you are right, but I had another question, lime juice that's citric acid, I believe it turns alkaline when consumed, how does this work any thoughts ?


----------



## 2have4kids

I think the citric acid helps you absorb minerals but I'm not sure what happens with the acidity once it's injested. I found this study interesting:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2637791/


----------



## Briss

I started drinking Yerba Mate tea, it tastes very much like green tea with a bit smoky taste. it has caffeine in it but unlike black/green tea or coffee it's actually alkaline.
https://www.energiseforlife.com/wor...aline-herbal-teas-yes-herbal-tea-is-alkaline/


----------



## Bohrer

I am 46 do you think this would help me? Royal Jelly? Can I buy it at a health food store?


----------



## Bohrer

I am 46 and TTC I heard about Royal Jelly and Fertiligreens, does anyone know if this would help??
Hubby and I are going to clinic to get sperm checked and our levels checked but thought I would ask if anyone has recomendations???


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bohrer, I have DOR and was told at 36 I have less than 5% chance of ever getting pregnant - they said my ovaries functioned like a 48 year old's. I took all the supplements, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Vit C, vitex, Dong Quai (this wound me up in the emergency room - I DO NOT recommend chinese herbs). All of the herbs did nothing for me except cost me an aweful lot. I did acupuncture OMG was so much money - thousands! 

The only two times I've ever got pregnant naturally was when I was dieting and exercising like a mad woman. Back in Sept 2012 I lost 30 lbs and got pregnant naturally, we were about to attempt our first IVF. I didn't realise I have immune issues and lost the baby at 8 weeks. Then I had 4 IVF's and when I lost the 4th IVF twins I went for immune testing at Dr Beers office in California (you don't have to physically go there you just send them your bloodwork). I did the treatments and started to lose weight again (had put on 20 after 6 IVF's) and just before the 7th IVF and after all of the immune treatments we got pregnant naturally again. This one is a keeper. 

If you are even slightly overweight, your hormones are locked up in your fat and you won't respond well to IVF drugs (or you'll hyper ovulate giving you lots of eggs but not good quality) and you are more likely to miscarry. Before I did my first IVF I got my weight down from a BMI of 30 to 23 and stayed there. Each time I started to train hard in that 5 year span I got pregnant naturally. My gf got pregnant naturally while training for the iron man (twice!)

Exercise and avoidance of carbs is my only advice. It's what did miracles for me even being in the healthy BMI zone it still kicked my body into high fertility gear. Carbs produce too much sugar which cause insulin spikes, there's a study done by the Diabetes Society that showed egg quality diminishes with a high carb, high sugar diet. The eggs get tiny nodules and bump deformations on them. I don't know for sure what is the almighty answer, but I definitely know what worked for me. I wish you luck:dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Yippie said:


> Right, Maybe you are right, but I had another question, lime juice that's citric acid, I believe it turns alkaline when consumed, how does this work any thoughts ?

Yippee - are you sure it's alkaline? Simply test it on a ph strip. I know they say that lemon is alkaline too. Ever test that? Ever wonder why it's a great cleaning agent?


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, you got pregnant naturally? that's incredible!! after all that trouble to get eggs and talk of donor eggs, this is just so amazing!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks Briss:hugs: yes, I was waiting for AF to come to go on the pill for a 4th DE IVF and AF never came. I was mad at first, thinking I'm so broken :haha: Then I decided to waste an hpt and magically double lines showed up. Then I was worried that I'd mc due to having old crappy eggs (as had happened before) and I know I have 3 serious immune issues (chances are so small for me to carry a baby never mind get pregnant!) Then I was worried our trip to Europe with DE IVF would be a wasted trip as the timing wouldn't permit me to line up my cycle-this travel fertility treatment stuff is SO expensive! Then we got to the 12th week scan just before we left and this little bean was alive and healthy - what a shock. I still get tears that it happened.

Briss where are you at? I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Powell510

Jumping in here. I took royal jelly for the first time startinh cd1 the cycle I got pregnant with my son. Also my first cycle on soy. I started it again this cycle, but a little later as I had to order it after discovering my local Wal-Mart didn't carry it. Today is cd13 and if I O around when I did my last soy cycle, I will O on Sunday CD18. I'm hoping I didn't get it too late and I'll have a nice egg


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, I am so happy for you!! this is truly a miracle and you so deserve it! what an amazing story!! This gives hope to so many of us. 

afm, I got pregnant after my 6th natural IVF but sadly miscarried. we carry on with natural IVf in Germany, one egg per cycle but at least I can be sure this is the best egg in every given cycle. we also use IMSI for sperm issue. 

with regards to royal jelly and the rest of this stuff, It did not really make any noticeable difference. over the years TTC I reduced my list of supplements to essentials and pay attention to the quality of the supplements and that they use natural forms of vitamins which is crucial for it to have any effect at all.


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss said:


> 2have4kids, I am so happy for you!! this is truly a miracle and you so deserve it! what an amazing story!! This gives hope to so many of us.
> 
> afm, I got pregnant after my 6th natural IVF but sadly miscarried. we carry on with natural IVf in Germany, one egg per cycle but at least I can be sure this is the best egg in every given cycle. we also use IMSI for sperm issue.
> 
> with regards to royal jelly and the rest of this stuff, It did not really make any noticeable difference. over the years TTC I reduced my list of supplements to essentials and pay attention to the quality of the supplements and that they use natural forms of vitamins which is crucial for it to have any effect at all.

I'm sorry about your mc Briss but it really sounds like you're doing everything possible to make it happen! Good work, don't give up. 

I too don't believe royal jelly, CoQ10 or any of the supplements helped me, I would never want to try soy being a heavily sprayed RoundUp crop and 99.9% GMO. Soy also increases estrogen which is so high in me anyways, being DOR and over 30 estrogen dominance is correlated to so many negative health effects including breast cancer (not causational -yet however how many 50+ year old women do you know with breast cancer, I personally know quite a few). So all soy products are banned from my household and thank goodness most countries, except for the USA - which has many many lobby groups, have banned soy from their infant products because they have been shown to cause infertility.


----------



## Powell130

Remembered my password to my old account, yay!

Got my smiley face this morning :happydance: I had a feeling it was coming since my cervix opened last night. Let's hope we catch this egg like we did last time on our first soy/rj/geritol cycle!


----------



## 2have4kids

Gl Powell!


----------



## Zaya

Hello ladies,

I just registered for this forum although I have been reading everyone's stories here for at least a couple of years! I wanted to share my recent success...

Hubby and I have been ttc for #2 for 18 months. We had to wait 3 years for our son (our first and only). We are both 38 and have been diagnosed "unexplained" and/or "aging eggs". When we were ttc our son we did chlomid+IUI for 2 rounds -- nothing, and then I started levothyroxine and metformin and in 2 months was pregnant, after 3 years of trying. 

Ok, so our son is now 26 mo and we've been wanting a sibling for him since he turned 1. First tried naturally, nothing. Then asked my RE to put me on metformin, was on it for 5 months, but no success. I then decided what the heck I'll try that royal jelly stuff. I also cleaned up my diet from excess carbs. Two months, and I got BFP! I am now 5 w only, so anything can still happen, but this was quite a surprise, as we had planned on starting treatments this fall.

It may have been a coincidence, maybe the change in my diet, or maybe a combination of factors plus the royal jelly. idk, but I'll take it!


----------



## 2have4kids

zaya, the only times I've ever got pregnant naturally were when I was dieting. My sort of dieting is cutting out carby foods. There's also a fantastic 'accidental' diabetes study that has linked carby foods to poor egg quality. high sugar and sugar from high carb foods are linked to eggies that have bumps and nodules on them. They are visibly different and deformed over otherwise eggs that are produced while maintaining a low sugar, low carb diet (higher protein & veg). 

Many people refuse to cut out breads, noodles, rice, cookies etc from their eating citing the 12+ 'grains' that we've been spoon fed as a healthy diet regime from the national food pyramid preached by governments since the '70's. In fact that food pyramid suggesting 12+grain foods at the bottom was created by wheat and dairy lobbyists together with a panel of non-scientific government employees. Since the '70's obesity has exponentially risen and become a pandemic. 

So there's logic to the low carb eating. Low carb is also recommended for women with PCOS and other problems effecting our fertility. It's not a popular thing to preach though, so many people are absolutely enamored with their high carb foods! I was given less than 5% chance to conceive naturally due to DOR and conceived while dieting this year and once previously in 2009 when again on a low carb diet. Unfortunately mc'd at 8 weeks back in 2009. I'll definitely try again this way after this baby comes to lose the baby weight and get some siblings on the way.


----------



## Zaya

2have4kids, it is fascinating. My "internationally renown" RE who oversaw my 1st successful pregnancy put me on a strict diet back then when we were about to conceive our son. I cut out ALL excess carbs and sugar. No pasta, bread, rice, potato, and also no dairy. He wanted me to avoid all fruit but blueberries. I followed as closely as I could and, well, it worked! We were supposed to start injectables upon the start of my next cycle, and the next cycle never came :happydance:

This time around I followed the same diet and added royal jelly and COQ10.

I had my first beta yesterday, 4w3d, and it was 675. Repeating tomorrow (48h wait). I am SOOOOOO nervous, yet excited!


----------



## 2have4kids

Zaya said:


> 2have4kids, it is fascinating. My "internationally renown" RE who oversaw my 1st successful pregnancy put me on a strict diet back then when we were about to conceive our son. I cut out ALL excess carbs and sugar. No pasta, bread, rice, potato, and also no dairy. He wanted me to avoid all fruit but blueberries. I followed as closely as I could and, well, it worked! We were supposed to start injectables upon the start of my next cycle, and the next cycle never came :happydance:
> 
> This time around I followed the same diet and added royal jelly and COQ10.
> 
> I had my first beta yesterday, 4w3d, and it was 675. Repeating tomorrow (48h wait). I am SOOOOOO nervous, yet excited!

Zaya that's really amazing - I truly feel sugar is bad stuff. We've just had our little girl and I csn't wait to get started in 6 months. I'll prep by reducing sugar & carbs at the 3 month mark and by 6 months start a diet & exercise regime to get back to my skinny jeans. Who knew having kids would mean to me being the most fit I've ever bedn & feeling great too! I always thought moms bodies take a back seat to kids but for me to have kids I need to be crazy fit.:shrug:


----------



## Powell130

Cutting out BPA is huge too. Canned foods and such


----------



## Briss

2have, congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## vajoanne

I had major problems, did the shots, invitro, ICSI, everything. My husband was told to take deer horn (ancient chinese 'viagra'), and Royal Jelly and in one month we were pregnant after years of trying. After the birth I was exhausted and so I took the royal jelly along with my husband and 'boom!' we were pregnant again. I was so excited I called NIH, I wanted the world to know so they could all get help. The problem is that it MUST be pure and collected very carefully, then frozen. If there is a product that sits on a shelf, has been mixed with anything, it simply won't work. The real stuff is harvested mostly in China so I had the product fedexed to me on dry ice from an old friend in LA. When I moved from the DC area to Connecticut, I drove up to a store to park and right in front of me I recognized the Royal Jelly descriptive piece of paper hanging inside a Chinese Herbal store called Meridians. It was the exact same stuff! So now I take it to be healthy because it balances your body, it has vitamins, protein, collagen, it is an amazing product. It is very hard to find the right stuff. I would like to somehow attach a picture of this container so people can see it. When you get royal jelly, keep an amount in a TIGHTLY sealed mason jar and take a large tablespoon full once a day. I keep the rest in the freezer, defrost it half way and then fill up that mason jar again. This is HIGHLY perishable and cannot sit out, be added to any product and sit on a shelf. At that point it has lost all of its properties. It was a miracle for me, I hope this helps someone out there!
Lastly, I got it tested at a food lab to ensure it did not have mercury, dangerous chemicals or pesticides and it came out perfect!


----------

